# نموذج حصر كميات لمشروع على برنامج اكسل رائع



## احمد يونس محمد (12 أكتوبر 2008)

نموذج حصر كميات لمشروع على برنامج اكسل رائع وهذه مجرد البداية حيث انها اول مشاركة لي بالمنتدى و كل عام و انتم بخير


----------



## احمد يونس محمد (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*نموذج حصر اعمال اكثر من رائع بالأكسل*

نموذج حصر اعمال اكثر من رائع بالأكسل


----------



## رعد الخالدي (12 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## خوجلي ابوسيف (12 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف حير ومشكور


----------



## sayede1 (13 فبراير 2010)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## salim salim (14 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hassanaki (22 فبراير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمدمحمدنصر (22 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد هنون (1 أبريل 2010)

جزالك الله خير ا


----------



## علي الدبس (12 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم:- أيوه هسه شفت البرنامج الاكسل..........جزاك الله الف خيرررررررررررررر وكمان الله يعطييك العافيه كد ما مشت الجاجه حافيه ....وبارك الله فيك وفي ذريتك وجنبكم الله المكروه وشر الانس والجان


----------



## ihsan (13 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (13 أبريل 2010)

*جزالك الله خير ا*​


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (13 أبريل 2010)

بالمتر المكعب حفر في التربة الرملية لزوم عمل القواعد حسب ما جاء بالمخطط حتى المنسوب الصالح للتأسيس والذى يعتمده المهندس المشرف أما في حالة وجود تربة حجرية او صخرية وتحتاج الى دقاق او خلاف ذلك فتكون تكلفة هذه المعدات على المالك والسعر يشـــمل نقل المخلفات بعض البنود تحتاج صياغه قانونيه 
لا اعلم لم تم حساب 15 بالمائه اضافيه
هذا النموذج عمل جيد جدا نرجو المزيد


----------



## eng.Mo3TaZ (13 أبريل 2010)

شكــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## eng.jaser (13 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سيد طه محمد (13 أبريل 2010)

مشكور يا بشمهندس ........... جزاك لله خيراً


----------



## odwan (15 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ورفع قدكم ونفع بكم


----------



## garary (15 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abusteve (15 أبريل 2010)

مشكوررر اخوي


----------



## amrcivil (16 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله الف حير ومشكور*​


----------



## civileng5 (16 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور وبارك الله فيك عالمشاركة الرائعة ... على فكره كمان الاكسل فيه اسعار رواتب ونسب ومعدل عمل معدات


----------



## نزار الباح (29 سبتمبر 2010)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## بن دحمان (29 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## نزار الباح (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*محضر استلام اعمال \اعداد المهندس نزار الباح*

اخوتي بناء على طلبكم لمحضر استلام الاعمال اقدم لكم هذا المحضر 
لا تحرمونا من الدعاء والصلاة على نبينا محمد صلى الله علية وسلم


----------



## معروف باشا (29 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## fady-z (29 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور مهندسنا العزيز


----------



## شريفو (29 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور خونا وما قصرت وربي يطولنا فى ععمرك


----------



## sure911 (12 فبراير 2011)

thaaaanks


----------



## amefight (12 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد هويدي (8 مارس 2011)

*اولا اتقدم بخالص الشكر لمدير المنتدي والقائمين علي المنتدي والمشاركين في المنتدي لهم مني تحية من القلب والشكر والتقدير *


----------



## م.احمد عباس (8 مارس 2011)

الحمد لله


----------



## سارية عثمان (8 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم.


----------



## asd_eng (12 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على مجهودكم وبارك الله فيك على مشاركتك والمعلومات المفيدة


----------



## ahmedafatah (12 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## emara1955 (12 مارس 2011)

الف شكر وربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## engero (12 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## eng.hasan1672010 (13 مارس 2011)

تسلم يااااااااهندس ايه الروح العاليه دى فى تداول المعلومات بس اسمحلى كان المفروض يتمسح اسم المؤسسه لأمانة العمل التى تربينا عليها والتى تحتم علينا حفظ اسرار الشغل ولكن الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## ايمن حسين (20 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng mohamed atty (21 مارس 2012)

الف شكر يا هندسة


----------



## emad abd elrady (21 مارس 2012)

*جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم*​


----------



## المهندس حسام حسني (21 مارس 2012)

مشكور


----------



## محمد الجفري (21 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد النواري (21 مارس 2012)

شكرا يا اخي


----------



## القمر الهندسي (21 مارس 2012)

حياك الله


----------



## salem_55 (21 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## طلال الدوي (5 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير,,,,


----------



## alaziz (8 يوليو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng.a.harbi (12 أغسطس 2012)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## eng.fetoh (13 أغسطس 2012)

مشكزرييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## Eng.zeky (14 أغسطس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## معمر السمومي (5 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور الف شكر


----------



## eng_mona28 (16 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdo1291983 (28 فبراير 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng=ahmed (28 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## هيما يونس (22 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم... عمل اكثر من رااااااااااااائع ... بس ياريت لو عندك نموذج لحساب كميات اعمال الصرف الصحى


----------



## khaledadel (7 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## BUSINESSMAN2022 (7 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا


----------



## taher.medany (7 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## dodi2000 (24 سبتمبر 2013)

جميل سكرا


----------



## teefaah (24 سبتمبر 2013)

thanks


----------



## محمد حسن كعب (17 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا لو أتممت كرمك و نشرت المخططات المتوفرة اوتوكاد لمقارنتها بجدول الكميات و تحصيل الفائدة.


----------



## T_M_Zenhom (22 ديسمبر 2013)

كل عام و انتم بخير


----------



## bodyb07 (22 ديسمبر 2013)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## abo 7amza1 (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكور الف شكر​


----------



## حاتم جمال (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## كريم بن ناصر (6 فبراير 2014)

شاكرين لك المجهود وبارك لك الله​


----------



## تنوب قنوى (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا ...بارك الله فيك


----------



## تامر البدوي (6 فبراير 2014)

ggggggggggggggg


----------



## kjelban (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## eng_mohamed678 (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## engawyyy (6 فبراير 2014)

تسلم


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## بااكش (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكور:7:


----------



## bakr.mohamed (6 فبراير 2014)

thankssss


----------



## سعد منصور (6 فبراير 2014)

merci bien vraiment


----------



## ظفراوي (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكووووور


----------



## khaled_syria (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hysoom_eng (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## descovery_2000 (7 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## المصمم الهندسي (7 فبراير 2014)

يسلمممممواااا


----------



## النيوبرين (7 فبراير 2014)

الله ينورعليك


----------



## نودى رجب محمد (7 فبراير 2014)

شكرا يا هندسه تسلم ايدك​
​


----------



## kh.makawe (21 أبريل 2014)

مشكور اخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## allam habsa (21 أبريل 2014)

*جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء*


----------



## moussa1974 (21 أبريل 2014)

برنامج رائع وشكرا لك


----------



## عـلى الشـريف (21 أبريل 2014)

رائع


----------



## mousad1210 (21 أبريل 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووور وبارك الله فيك عالمشاركة الرائعة ... على فكره كمان الاكسل فيه اسعار رواتب ونسب ومعدل عمل معدات


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (22 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## engahmah1976 (22 أبريل 2014)

شكرا" على المجهود عمل رائع


----------



## jameel alkaisi (22 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (2 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير وبارك فيكم


----------



## اااحسن (14 أغسطس 2014)

شكراااا


----------



## amrcivil (14 أغسطس 2014)

عضو





​

تاريخ التسجيل: Aug 2007المشاركات: 14



*Thumbs Up*Received: 1 
Given: 0
​​جزاكم الله خيرا​

​


----------



## en_yasser75 (16 أغسطس 2014)

جهد رائع


----------



## احمد المصرى بكر (21 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكور لسيادتكم


----------



## م البحيرى (2 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## masuur (3 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله الف خيرررررررررررررر​


----------



## body55 (9 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم... عمل اكثر من رااااااااااااائع .,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## الغريب2007 (10 مايو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## Kotb90 (8 نوفمبر 2015)

ممكن نماذج احدث


----------



## medo_152 (11 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

